# Aquaclear Filter's Motor Malfunctioning



## pomplamousse (Apr 16, 2011)

So, I have bought several 30 gallon Aquaclear filters in the past and many times after cleaning the motor, they stop working. 
I also have another filter that started to screech one day. So, I cleaned the motor. But, it's still screeches.
How can I fix these problems?

How I clean it....
-every month
-remove repellers rinse with water 
-clean insides with a Q-tip
-check for anything that may be stuck inside the motor with a flashlight
-carefully re-insert repellers
-test in water-> doesn't work
- re-insert in different ways ->still doesn't work

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Probably either the impeller or the shaft (or maybe even both) is worn and needs to be replaced. Take the motor off, pull out the impeller, and look through the hole in the center. It should be uniformly round, and just large enough to fit over the shaft. Worn impellers have larger, usually uneven center holes. Then pull out the shaft, a pair of pliers is the easiest way. If the shaft is worn down it will be obvious, the top and bottom ends will be noticeably thicker than the middle.


----------



## pomplamousse (Apr 16, 2011)

When I look at the hole, it looks fine. These filters are also relatively new maybe around 3 months or less old.
Oddly, the filter only stops working after I clean it. They perfectly fine before.
I probably shouldn't clean them. -_-

Btw, thanks for replying and trying to help me figure out this problem.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try applying a thin film of petroleum jelly to the shaft..don't clean them so often.i only clean mine once 6-9 months..


----------

